# Central Idaho 4th of July



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I loaded up the family and headed to Challis, Idaho for the 4th of July. I graduated from Challis High School 20 years ago and our class reunion was on Saturday.(http://www.challisvikings1988.com/)

Driving up to Challis, we stopped at the Mount Borah Earthquake escarpment. This is where the ground split during the 7.3 earthquake in 1983. I remember it very well. We found two different geocaches in the area and had a good time teaching the kids about the geology of change there.









Small town 4th of July celebrations are the best. We took in the cheerleader fundraiser breakfast in the morning, the parade down Main Street at noon, fishing in the moutains in the evening, and fireworks while eating dinner on the bank of the Salmon River at dark. We set up the pop-up trailer at Challis Hot Springs for the weekend. (http://www.challishotsprings.com/)









I decided to take the kids fishing at a couple of my favorite old fishing holes. On Thursday after setting up camp, we headed to Mosquito Flat Reservoir. (W 114 24' 07.02, N 44 24'42.27) to fish. 









This is a high elevation irrigation storage reservoir, backed up by an earth filled dam. All the best bank fishing spots were taken so we headed to my "100% chance of catching fish" place - the spillway. 









At the bottom of the long concrete spillway, the fish gather to feed on what comes down. The set-up was simple - #8 baitholder hook, two split shot about 12 inches above that, and 1/3 of a worm. Drop the line into the churning water and lift when you feel a tug. For the first hour, I rotated unhooking fish and baiting hooks, as the kids each landed at least half a dozen fish. We kept four for dinner, and released the rest. 








By the time two hours had rolled around, we had caught and released about 30 fish - (1/3 brookies, 2/3 rainbows) and LDR'd another 20. My son summed it up when we were walking back to the truck. "Dad, this is way better than a Disney vacation. Next time we do a big vacation, can we go fishing some more?"

On the 4th after the parade, we headed up to Bayhorse Lake (W 114 24'07.02, N 44 24'42.27) with the pontoon and more fishing. 








Bayhorse is a natural high elevation lake above an old mining ghost town that in itself is worth the visit. (http://www.idahoptv.org/outdoors/shows/ ... horse.html) 








A nice breeze was blowing across the lake towards where we parked. It made it perfect for the kids to take the pontoon out. I figured that if they got out too far, the wind would just blow them back to shore.

I took the pontoon out first and with my first cast with a Blue Fox (thanks LOAH), I took a nice 16 inch rainbow. I released that one and caught 4 more before I headed in to let the kids take a turn on the pontoon and to help the others fish. My son was the only one to catch fish here, but he took several. 








The most successful set up was a colorado spin blade with some orange beads on a snelled baitholder hook. (pack of six of these at Walmart for $2) Two split shot about 18 inches above that, and 1/3 of a worm on the hook. Cast out from the dock and slowly retrieve, with a pause between each crank. He landed four nice rainbows, keeping two that he cooked up for dinner.









It was a fantistic trip.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So I take it you guys are Utah fans? 

Just kidding, just kidding! Sounds like an awesome trip. I remember a few years back a bunch of family went up near Boise on a backpacking trip around 4th of July time. I caught like 50 or so fish I a day and a half on that Blue Fox. That lure is killer!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report sounds like you guys slayed them! Nice to get away with the family!


----------

